# لــــو طلب منك ان تكتب سطرا او عبارة...ماذا ستكتب؟



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

*لنفترض................*
 
* أن هناك لوحة كبيرة*
* في طريق رئيسي مزدحم بالناس*
* وطلب منك شخص ما*
* أن تكتب عبارة ، حكمة ، شيء ما في نفسك*
 
* لتزرع الإبتسامة*
* لتعاتب شخص ما*
* لتعظ الناس*
* لتعبر عن نفسك*
* رسالة إلى شخص عزيز*
* مقولة تؤمن بها*
 
* ماذا ستكتب ؟؟؟*
 
* علماً بأن الكثير والكثير من الناس سيقرأون ماكتبته في تلك اللوحة*
 
* والآن*
 
* الفرشاة وقد ملئت حبرا في يدك*
 
* بدون تردد*
 
* أخبرنا.............ماذا ستكتب ؟*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2011)

*الجميل
 أن تحب كل الناس
والأجمل
 أن لا تنتظر مقابلا لذلك*​


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2011)

*الصخور التي تعيق الكثيرين في الصعود *
*يستخدمها الأقوياء فقط ذوي الطموحات *
*للصعود للقمة *
*فلابد أن تكون قوي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

> لتعاتب شخص ما


أسف علي ثقتي فيك ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الجميل
> أن تحب كل الناس
> والأجمل
> أن لا تنتظر مقابلا لذلك*​




جميل يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الصخور التي تعيق الكثيرين في الصعود *
> *يستخدمها الأقوياء فقط ذوي الطموحات *
> *للصعود للقمة *
> *فلابد أن تكون قوي*​



  نورت يا توين  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> أسف علي ثقتي فيك ​




نورت الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

> * لتعاتب شخص ما*​


 
* للصبر حدود*​


----------



## سور (28 مارس 2011)

عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * للصبر حدود*[/CENTER]





Dona Nabil قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]




نورتي يا دونا[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به​



نورتي يا سور


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

انا هقول​ 
صمتي لا يعني جهلي  بكل ما يدور حولي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

لا تحسبوا ان الصمت ضعف ونسيان
فالارض صامته وفي جوفها بركان
ان الصمت لغتي فاعذروني لقله كلامي


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا تحسبوا ان الصمت ضعف ونسيان
> فالارض صامته وفي جوفها بركان
> ان الصمت لغتي فاعذروني لقله كلامي


 

جميل يا قمر


----------



## مسرة (29 مارس 2011)

انا عم اتخيل اديش اللوحه كبيري
و عم اتخيل نفسي و الناس
الناس رايحه و جايي من الشغل او للشغل
و اكيد في ناس تعباني جسديا و نفسيا 
ف بدي ائول لكل واحد

انت انسان عظيم و غالي
انت ثمنك لا يقدر
انت مميز انت فريد
انت تستطيع ان تكون قوي
و ليس هناك مستحيل
اؤمن بهذا الشي و عش حياتك
مع ابتسامتك الجميله على وجهك

شكرا كتير و يا ريت الكل هون يحس
نفسو بهاي الكلمات
الرب يبارك و يحمي


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

شكر ليكي ياقمر نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

لا تخل ذاتك من ذكر الله لئلا تغفل فيغلبك الأعداء المترصدون لاصيادك.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

عايز اقول حاجه بس خايفك تنفذي تهديك 
اقول يا ميس روزي


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

هنفذ تهديدي وانت حر بقي ههههههه هش يلا من هنا


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2011)

> *لتعظ الناس*


*يا ريت يكون كل واحد في حالة و متبصش علي اللي انا كتبه هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

اقول كنت اود ان اعيش غريبا واموت غريبا ولكن لتكن ارادة الله.


----------



## just member (30 مارس 2011)

*الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

لعتاب شخص 

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

لشخص ما ليس المهم ان تصل بسرعة وانما المهم ان تصل سليما.


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> * لتعاتب شخص ما*
> 
> 
> ​



*مش زنبى ان وصلك كلام عنى وانت خدته على انه كلام الهى
كون انك مش عاوز تتعامل معايا حتى فى ابسط الاشياء دى حاجه تخصك
وتعاملك معايا مش هيزدنى ولا ينقصنى
بس انا يعز عليا ان اخسر حد ليا معرفه معاه
عموما الايام كفيله انها تعرفك عليا وتعرفك على الناس *


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

كلام جامد يامينا بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2011)

*رسالة إلى شخص عزيز


**سلامتك من البرد يا ظالمني*​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

*مقولة تؤمن بها*
*اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش ابدا....و اعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مارس 2011)

*نـــــمر مفـــــــــــترس أمــــامـــــك .. خيـــر من ذئــــب خـــــــائن وراءك*
*مقولة عجبتنى *​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2011)

لو خيروني بين جميع كنوز الدنيا وبينك  لاخترتك انت

شكرا ياقمر عالموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2011)

لشخص ما


انت اخترت طريقك وربنا يكون معاك فيه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لشخص ما
> 
> 
> انت اخترت طريقك وربنا يكون معاك فيه​



اوعي يكون اختار طريق صلاح سالم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اوعي يكون اختار طريق صلاح سالم هههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا طريق مفيهوش رجوع يا خفيف ههههههههه:t32:


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

_مافيش غيرك هيقدر يفرحنى زى ماكنت معاك _
_مهما طال الزمان _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

> *رسالة إلى شخص عزيز*


حبي لك انساني ظلمك وجرحك 
​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

*قد رحلت عن عالمك وثق انني لن اتخطاة مرة اخري

*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*ثق ان الذى اختار لك اول الطريق
لن يتركك ف منتصفه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*الصديق ليس فقط وقت الضيق وانما كل وقت لانك بحاجة اليه في كل وقت *​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

انت اخر واحد في الدنيا دي ممكن ابكي عليه


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انت اخر واحد في الدنيا دي ممكن ابكي عليه



*بيتهيالى انى سمعت الكلمات دى قبل كده
​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

هههههه صح ياحبي كتبتها علي الفيس قبل كده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

*الايام الحلوه مبترجعش تاني​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أبريل 2011)

*كنت غلطانة ودلوقتى بصلح الغلط
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممم

هكتب اني كنت مفتقده وجودك في حياتي لانك تعني لي الكثير والكثير


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2011)

*واضح انى قريتك غلط مع انى بعرف المانى كويس :d
عموماً مكانك جمبهم فى ال Recycle Bin

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*ياريتني ما كنت اتعرفت بيكم*​


----------



## مسرة (8 أبريل 2011)

*انا لا اعرف ان كنت استطيع الاستمرار معك...*​


----------



## FoR-EVer (8 أبريل 2011)

الحياة اللي جميلة لكن الناس هما اللي بوحشوها


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

اجمل اللحظات ان تشعر بحب من حولك

وان ترسم البسمه علي وجوه حزينة 

وحينها تشعر بارتياح داخلي ليس له مثيل ولا يقدر بثمن​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أبريل 2011)

*أحبك ..........أحبك ............أحبك​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 أبريل 2011)

محتاج لمست بروحك نغيرنى يايسوع ياحبيبى


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أبريل 2011)

بحبك واداري ليلي ونهاري عملت لقلبي ايه ؟؟؟
متقولها بقي بدل ما اقتلك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

_كنت اود أن اكمل باقى الطريق _
_ولكـن ارادتك ياربى فوق كل شىء _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*ياريتها كانت تستمر *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

لن اندم علي شئ مهما كلفني الامر من اتعاب وضيق


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_الشىء الوحيد الذى لا اسامحك عليه _​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2011)

الحياة
هي سعادة لمن يجد الدفء والحنان ..
وتعاسة لمن يضيع بدوامة الاحزان ..
هي امناً وسلاماً لمن يحب الوئام ..
وضياع وظلام لمن يدخل في عالم الاموال ..
فرغم الفرح ورغم الالم نعيشها بكل امل اما ان يستمر فرحنا او يزول عنا ألمنا ؟!!


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

احببت البعد عن كل الاشياء التي تتعب نفسيتي
والان انا في راحه تاااامه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2011)

ضعف قلبي اجبرني علي فتح مجالت اخري معك
لكنك اخترت غلق تلك المجالات 
فهنيأ لك بعدي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_الحل الوحيد لحل مشكله التجاهل ان تتجاهل من يتجاهلك_​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

ربنااااااااااا كبير اوي وقادر علي حل اي مشكلة لكن لازم يكون في صبر


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_عندما تريد شيئا بشده ... فأطلق سراحه .. فإن عاد إليك فهو ملكاً لك .... وإن لم يعد فهو لن يكون لك من البدايه _​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

ابتسم واضحك وانسى كل همومك وانسى كل شيء الا ربك  لانه دوما معك وبجانبك =)


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

اسعد اللحظات عندما تكتشف من حولك علي طبيعتهم الحقيقية

فلا تحزن من شدة الالم ولكن اشكر الرب اللي افاقك من غفلتك سريعا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

اشكر ربنا على كل حال لانه يفعل لى دائما الصالح 
ويرينى كل شخص على حقيقته لكى اعرف مشيئته​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

اسعد انسان هو من يحول الحزن لفرح ويرسم بسمه علي وجه غيره
رغم كم الالم الذي بدخله


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*لا يقاس النجاح بالموقع الذي يتبوأه المرء في حياته .. بقدر ما يقاس بالصعاب التي يتغلب عليها*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

لا تعليق ومازالت الحياه مستمره


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

_عايش زى اى انسان روتين مستمر كل يوم _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أبريل 2011)

*ولا كانك كنت بحياتى
*​


----------



## انريكي (14 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممممم

رسالة

اتحملي عشان خاطري مش بقى كتير 

موضوع جدا جدا جميل روزي


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

انت اجمل يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

اريد ان ارى كل من حولى سعيداً ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

وانا كمان زيك يا كوكو بجد نفسي الناس كلها تكون مبسوطه​


----------



## rimonda (5 يوليو 2011)

ان ادخلت الرب الى قلبك فسوف تحب كل الناس وتبرر لهم اخطائهم


----------



## rimonda (5 يوليو 2011)

ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (6 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله



*فعلا مفيش حد مش محتاج لمجد ربنا 
حتي القديسين والانبياء كانوا محتاجين لمجد الله
لما بعم من عيوب وضعفات بشريه
*​


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

هذه هي الدينونة جاء النور الى العالم لكن احب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة لان كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور ولا يأتي الى النور لئلا توبخ اعماله اما من يفعل الحق يقبل الى النور لكي تظهر اعماله انها بالله معمولة


----------



## وردة يسوع (10 يوليو 2011)

الله محبه ​


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2011)

اشكر على كل شئ منعته عنى يا الهى وانا كنت اريده بشده 
ولانى واثقه انك بتعد ليا ما هو اعظم 
فقد سلمت كل امورى ليك يا الهى الحنون ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي جدا يا ريموندا علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي لمرورك يا دموع حزينة


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي يا سوسو علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي جدا يا ريموندا علي كلامك الجميل


حبيبتي روزي انت الاجمل توقيعك كلامه رائع ومسني في الصميم:flowers:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

*لا اتركك حتى تباركنى 
*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

اما انا هكتب (الله محبه )


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

الله محبه


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي يا رب​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> حبيبتي روزي انت الاجمل توقيعك كلامه رائع ومسني في الصميم:flowers:




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

ده من زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

هكتب الحياة بدون المسيح لا تسوي سوا الحزن والالم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2011)

ليتني كالعبارات..

اصل..

 الى قلوب الحسناوات..


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

نورت الموضوع يا كليمو


----------



## جومانا2011 (19 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
بحبك يا عدرا لانك ولدت لنا مخلصنا


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي جومانا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي جدا لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## هيثم رامي (19 يوليو 2011)

*اتق شر من أحسنت إليه ...
*​


----------



## rimonda (19 يوليو 2011)

اجعلني يا رب لا افتكر بالارضيات انما بالسماويات ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

زي ما بنخسر اشخاص في نفس الوقت بنكسب اشخاص اقيم واجمل بكتير من اللي خسرناهم


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2011)

احظر ان تجرح قلبك فهو صعب الشفاء عندما ينزف

 ولكن اذا جرحته وانت غير منتبه فلن يستطيع احد شفائه غير الرب الشافى 

هو يشفيه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2011)

هكتب

يا انسان ارحم انسان 
انقذ اسند كل كيان 
امشي بخوف انظر بحنان
شايفك رب اله ديان
المح حب في عيون طفل
شوف العطف في لمسة ام
حتى الخاطي بكل قساوته 
ليه رب بيرعاه و يضم 

اووووووووو

ازرع حب تحصد حب
افهم و احفظ كلمة رب

موضوع جميل 
مررسي يا قمر
​


----------



## rimonda (20 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> هكتب
> 
> يا انسان ارحم انسان
> انقذ اسند كل كيان
> ...


كتير حلوة العبارة اللي كتبتها الله يبارك فيك


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2011)

*ليست حقيقةُ الإنسان بما يظهرهُ لك ، بل بما لايستطيع أن يظهرهُ .
لذلك إذا أردت أن تعرفه، فلا تصغِ** إلى مايقوله بل إلى مالايقوله*


----------



## rimonda (20 يوليو 2011)

عندمآ يرتفع قدرك  سيعرف أصدقآئك من أنت لكن عندمآ تسقط  ستعرف من هم أصدقائك !!!!!!


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ليس الحب ان تبقي مع من تحب

ولكن الحب ان تثق انك في قلب من تحب​


----------

